# 3D Printing > 3D Printers (Hardware) >  How to set up Slic3r for PowerSpec Ultra 3D printer?

## jeffmorris

How do I set up stand-alone Slic3r for PowerSpec Ultra 3D printer? Which firmware does the printer use? I think that stand-alone Slic3r is more powerful than the one that came with the printer.

----------


## ServiceXp

I've never used it (I use S3D, its well worth the 150.00 bucks), but from what I've read you need to find a different slicer.

----------


## curious aardvark

If it's a replicator clone - then you need something to convert gcode to x3g files. 
Try this : https://knp3d.com/wp-content/uploads..._vs1.1.0.0.zip

with this version of slic3r: http://knp3d.com/software/#

----------


## jeffmorris

I think that my printer is Flashforge Creator clone. The software that came with my printer generates gcode files.

----------


## jeffmorris

I bought Simpiifly3D but I don't know how to set upSimplify3D for PowerSpec Ultra 3D. I think that my printer is Flashforge Creator clone but the cabinet is similar to Flashforge Creator Pro 3D.

----------


## ServiceXp

I believe you need to use the FFCP machine.

----------


## jeffmorris

Please look at the following 3D printers:

PowerSpec Ultra 3D at http://www.microcenter.com/product/4...tra_3D_Printer

Dremel 3D Idea Builder at https://3dprinter.dremel.com/

Flashforge Dreamer at http://www.flashforge-usa.com/shop/3...d-printer.html

These printers are Flashforge Dreamer clones and I tried to use the configuration file for Flashforge Dreamer but when I start printing, the heads start moving without waiting for the heated bed and extruders to heat up.

----------


## curious aardvark

did you try the files I posted links to ? 

have you tried makerware yet ? 
Your machine is NOT a dreamer - for slicer purposes it's a 'replicator dual'.

You cannot use gcode files you must convert to x3g files.

----------


## ServiceXp

> Please look at the following 3D printers:
> 
> PowerSpec Ultra 3D at http://www.microcenter.com/product/4...tra_3D_Printer
> 
> Dremel 3D Idea Builder at https://3dprinter.dremel.com/
> 
> Flashforge Dreamer at http://www.flashforge-usa.com/shop/3...d-printer.html
> 
> These printers are Flashforge Dreamer clones and I tried to use the configuration file for Flashforge Dreamer but when I start printing, the heads start moving without waiting for the heated bed and extruders to heat up.


Ah, so it's a bit of a cross-breed machine... I believe you need to use the Flashforge Dreamer profile.  As to why it starts printing before heating you will need to question their support or support forum.

----------


## ServiceXp

> did you try the files I posted links to ? 
> 
> have you tried makerware yet ? 
> Your machine is NOT a dreamer - for slicer purposes it's a 'replicator dual'.
> 
> You cannot use gcode files you must convert to x3g files.


It looks like it's uses the Dreamer hardware with the Creator Pro body.. Strange little beasty for sure..

----------


## jeffmorris

I set up Simplify3D to use Flashforge Dreamer profile and it worked after 3D printing a test cube. The LEDs inside the cabinet turned red during pre-heating which surprised me.

----------


## ServiceXp

I thought you had already tried that profile?  Did you have to do something to get it to start the heat up cycle?

----------


## jeffmorris

I tried to create a custom printer profile because my printer was not on the drop-down list but it didn't work. I tried Flashforge Dreamer profile this morning and it worked. I just finished printing a robot part using PLA that took over eight hours to print. It would be faster if the robot part doesn't need supports.

----------


## curious aardvark

cool - presumably the dreamer internals are now cheaper than the older replicator stuff. 
Glad it's working.

So does the dreamer use x3g files or just gcode ? 
Anyone know.

And presumably you could also use the dreamer software as well.

----------


## ServiceXp

I believe the Dreamer can use .x3g or .stl files.

----------


## curious aardvark

unless it has onboard slicing - how can it use .stl files ?

----------


## ServiceXp

> unless it has onboard slicing - how can it use .stl files ?


Oops, you right! Not sure what I was thinking..

----------


## tom234

hey welcome
that's mine first post on the forum

----------


## tom234

I vgot ultra 3d from beginning of this year
I was successful printing from difrent slicer to be specific from slic3r and from cura I tested all other software (freeware) and those two work for now
in details settings are not so straig forward
lets start wit slic3r:
that's tricky one....set up evrey settings in program...bed size...dual extruder...
if you need details let me know...I will help ypu with specifics
and now most important part by the custom settings for start gcode and end gcode
you need to setup bunch of special gcodes....like for bed tmp settings..and wait codes for for reaching temp before printing...
and most annoying main extruder has to be set up by code also (ingcode for start) so this mean you cannot change it in slic3r settings its hard set in gcodebefor start - so be cerufull there mine I set up for left extruder (T1)
and tere is gcode section for _custom gcode - start g code in printer settings
_
T1 ; set primary extruder set for left extruder
M104 S[first_layer_temperature_0] T1 ; set nozzle heater to first layer temperature
M140 S [bed_temperature]C ; supposed set temp of bed to 45
G90
G28
M132 X Y Z A B
G1 Z100 ; move Z to waiting height 
G1 X-95 Y-73 F1400 ; move to waiting position (front left corner of print bed) f is spead 1400 medium slow
M7 ; WAI T FOR BED TEMP
M6 T1 ; wait for bed and extruder to heat up
M106 ; FAN ON

and now for end of prints custom gocode end g code section 
M104 S0 ; turn off temperature
M140 S0 ; SET BED TO ZERO
G28 X0 Y0 ; home X axis homey0
G1 Z130 ; move z to z130
M132 X Y Z A B
G91
M18

basicly this works for me LIKE I SAID SETTINGS ARE FOR LEFT EXTRUDER (T1) ...always check what printer is doing at beginning and at the end print
now I need someone to get rid of hard settings for exstruder...so we can choose extruders from slic3r software..

basiccly I did very similar for cura with exception of few gcodes.

after iam done with slic3r slicing mine model I am  exporting g code to stock software which came with printer and sending it to printer wirelessly....

----------

